# Halfords Car Polish - a recommended/budget buy???



## Brian-TR4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm just catching up on scanning the important bits of my Practical Classics magazine, and have just got round to doing the July 2011 issue. In this one, they tested a variety of car polishes on the bonnet of an MGA that had been washed and clayed. All polishes were decanted into plain bottles and the test conducted by 'experts' as opposed to magazine staff. They did name the 'experts' but I don't know what qualified them.

The results in order were:

Bilt-Hamber Cleanser Polish 15/15 (Best Buy) £14.95
Halfords Car Polish 12/15 (Recommended/Budget buy) £3.99
Autoglym Ultra deep shine 12/15 £13.50
Mer Ultimate Polish 11/15 £13.50
Farecla G3 professional paint renovator 10/15 £9.99
Meguires Ultimate Polish 10/15 £13.99
One Grand Omega Glaze 9/15 £12.25
U-Pol 335 High Gloss 8/15 £13.95

Interesting test - I'm sure there are other better polishes around, but this is a 'Practical Classics' magazine, not a detailing magazine and so would "generally" cover polishes that would be easily bought in the high street.

Scoring was done on three parts
1. Application - ease to apply and polish off (5 marks)
2. Finish - Deep shine and reduction of swirls and scratches (5 marks)
3. Feel - How does it feel afterwards and any left over residue (5 marks)

Anyone used the Halfords Car Polish ?????

Bri.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I've used it - nothing wrong with it at all 
It's nice and easy to work (similar to SRP) and easy to remove aswell.

see here - 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=152894


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

Brian-TR4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm just catching up on scanning the important bits of my Practical Classics magazine, and have just got round to doing the July 2011 issue. In this one, they tested a variety of car polishes on the bonnet of an MGA that had been washed and clayed. All polishes were decanted into plain bottles and the test conducted by 'experts' as opposed to magazine staff. They did name the 'experts' but I don't know what qualified them.
> 
> ...


The experts were concours judges I recall. I was taken with how thorough it was as normally they know the products - this was completely blind, its the only way. Even when formulating products you tend to build a fav in your mind - it's often proven not to be best when blind testing is done:thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Blind testing is the only way and the genuine cream will rise to the top as it should :thumb:

Love seeing testing done this way and for the consumer it is the most important way to see a true representation of potential product performance rather than marketing waffle


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

badman1972 said:


> Blind testing is the only way and the genuine cream will rise to the top as it should :thumb:
> 
> Love seeing testing done this way and for the consumer it is the most important way to see a true representation of potential product performance rather than marketing waffle


Indeed it is!:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Great info :thumb:

I just wonder how many off 'us' would NOW go out and buy the Halfords Home Brand, considering it's been given such a good rating ?

Call me a badge-snob with this stuff, but I'm just not sure ?! <confused>


----------



## Brian-TR4 (Aug 26, 2011)

> Call me a badge-snob with this stuff, but I'm just not sure ?!


But for £3.99, it's worth a go isn't it?

Bri.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Brian-TR4 said:


> But for £3.99, it's worth a go isn't it?
> 
> Bri.


I couldn't dis-agree with that :thumb:

I just think sometimes we get stuck in a 'bubble' of brand names (me included), and even if there's a bargain we still tend to spend extra for what could actually be just a different label...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> I couldn't dis-agree with that :thumb:
> 
> I just think sometimes we get stuck in a 'bubble' of brand names (me included), and even if there's a bargain we still tend to spend extra for what could actually be just a different label...


I'm sure posters here have tried the halfords advanced polish and returned pleasing results, better yet it was on offer at £1.50 at one time, and to top it off, it is made by TW and if not it was James Briggs :thumb:


----------

